# Experimental Haunted House | Eric Striffler



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I've been a stranger on here for a while, so let me quickly reintroduce myself...

My name is Eric Striffler. I'm 19 and I'm primarily a filmmaker, but I also have a strong passion for Halloween and haunting. For a few years I was running an exhibit called The Black Woods in Long Island's #1 haunted attraction, The Spooky Walk. I did updates for you guys on here so people were familiar with it (2007 thread, 2008 thread), but in 2009 we decided to take a year off. My friends and I were just starting college so not only was I busy myself, but I was losing most of my crew. It was a sad decision to make, but I had no choice.

And now we're back.

I decided last Fall that 2010 would be the year that I was finally going to open my own independent haunted house. I came up with the name and concept back in 2007 so you could say that it's been 4 years in the making, and now it's finally going to be a reality.

When I first decided I wanted to open my own haunted house, I thought "what are the major problems with every haunted house in the area?" and came up with three; too similar, too short, and too expensive. So my immediate goal was to eliminate those problems. That being said, you will have to enter alone and interact to continue which will make it different as well as last longer. And my solution to the problem of price is simple; it's going to be completely free! 

I'm considering this year to be the "test year" and if all goes well, we'll open much bigger next year to groups and whatnot.

So that's the basic idea! I feel like I've already written too much for now and I don't want to bore anyone haha. If you have any questions about any of it, I'd love to answer them!

I'm very excited to be back and sharing this experience with you guys.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Awesome!*

It all sounds great! Your ideas sound creative and awesome. Have a great year!!!!!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I remember you Eric. I like the name, but when I first saw it I read Necrophilia and thought WHAT? If you get some weird people about, maybe they read the name wrong too.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

GOT said:


> I remember you Eric. I like the name, but when I first saw it I read Necrophilia and thought WHAT? If you get some weird people about, maybe they read the name wrong too.


That was the original name I thought of actually  hahahaha


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

SOunds great! How will you aproach the younger kids? Can't imagine many parents allowing their kids to go in alone? I'll be visiting the site on the 24th though!!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hey Eric, good to see that you are back. I always thought the short films/video of your previous haunt were great. Best of luck with the haunt.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

So the interesting thing about this project is that we have a 40x100 sq ft space in a roughly 200x150 sq ft horse arena, but we don't start setting anything up there until about 6 days before we open on the 21st. We've got guys starting to build walls this weekend (standard flats) so we'll have them all ready to go, and then we put them all together to form the layout when we can be on the property.

Needless to say I'm a bit anxious... but I think we can pull it off.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool Eric! I love the promotional stuff you have put together - Very creative!

And it sounds like you've got quite the space to work with! Let my haunt prove as an example that with the proper/motivated crew, you can accomplish almost anything in such a short period of time!

Good luck to you man - I wish you luck!
.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thanks, Zach! I've been following your thread to see your progress and it's definitely boosting my spirits when I worry about getting it done in time! You guys are doing an awesome job!


----------

